# Not stinky feet- sweaty, cracked feet



## waterproofmascara (Apr 2, 2004)

My daughter has sweaty, cracked feet no matter what type shoes she wears. I have tried leather shoes, canvas shoes, and sandals with leather uppers and man-made uppers. No matter what I do, her feet sweat like crazy and the skin cracks. At one point she had a crack that looked like a knife cut on her toes. Do you know of anything I can put on her feet or give her orally to help keep them from cracking?
It's gotten to the point where she tells me "I have skin on my toe, get it off."
I am desperate... I have put lotion and not put lotion. I even put eczema medicine on it at one point. Please tell me there is some essential oil or something I can put on them that will help.


----------



## babycarrier (Apr 2, 2004)

I use Lansinoh on cracks on my heel. Works almost overnight...maybe it will work for your daughter?


----------



## MountainLovinMama (Mar 11, 2004)

We've had great results with Bag Balm - come in the green tin, has lanolin in it and was originally used for cow's udders! I have found nothing that rivals it for seriously cracked dry skin.


----------



## Geofizz (Sep 25, 2003)

Sounds like me as a kid. I remember being in tears it hurt so bad. My mom said it started when I was under 2. When I was 12 a doctor finally diagnosed it as a form of fungus that wasn't athlete's foot. It might be worth checking that route. I was best off with frequent soaks in hot water, bare feet, open sandals, and no socks at night.


----------



## LyndaB (Apr 8, 2003)

My oldest son's feet were like that when he was little whenver he wore pyjamas with feet on them. We used athlete's foot cream and it seemed to work--also no more feet pyjamas!


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

I had horrible eczema on my feet as a child and the skin would crack open. Putting rich moisturizers on and then wearing socks with my sandals all summer was the only thing that helped. I grew out of it eventually. I've noticed my 16mo dd is getting cracked skin on her toes also so I've been doing the same with her. Eucarin, vaseline, lansinoh - any rich barrier cream will help if it's eczema.


----------



## waterproofmascara (Apr 2, 2004)

Thank you all for your suggestions!
And Wombat, thank you, thank you, thank you. It never ocurred to me that it might be eczema. She gets horrible outbreaks on her face. I can't believe I never put two and two together... Guess I'll treat her feet just as I do her face.
And I am going to get some Lanisoh today. I haven't used it, but it sounds great!


----------



## sabine (Jan 24, 2003)

I don't have excema so, i have never tried it - but I was talking wth a man who sold emu oil and it is supposed to do wonders for excema. I love the lip balm made of emu oil - my favorite ever. weird and maybe gross too - oil of emu for your skin? but it really is amazing stuff.


----------

